# Colorado Springs/Denver Wood Suppliers?



## Benjammin (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in Colorado Springs, most of the wood I've used on my projects is stuff I brought with me from ohio about a year ago. I'm looking for a good place to get hard wood locally (Denver would work also). For my current skill level and life stage cost is one of my primary motivators, however, I'm willing to pay more for good service since I will probably be settling here long term. Thanks in advance for your help!

Ben


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ben, I don't know if you search Craigslist or not but I have found some good deals on lumber by looking there. Here is a listing for some cherry in the Colorado Springs area that was posted on 4-13. At $2.00 a b.f. this is a pretty good deal for cherry.

Here are some more listings for the Denver area.


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

Not right there but not too fat away and may be worth the visit - Collector's Speciality Woods
http://www.cswoods.com/


----------



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Ben,

I live near Denver and have used Paxton lumber several times. They have some specials online that change about once a month. The have a retail area where you can pick through some lumber. They have a larger yard where customers aren't allowed, but they are very helpful. I called head asking how long some mahogany was that they had on special. They asked what I wanted, and pulled a stack of what I wanted and had it waiting for me there an hour later. Their prices were in line with other places I checked in the area. They are located just north of Denver, about I70 and I25.

I've also Austin Hardwoods, just south of Denver.

As others have mentioned, CraigsList has gotten me a couple of finds. Just don't take them all, I'm looking on there, too!


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never been there, because I'm North of Denver, but I found Colorado Woodworkers in a quick search. I'm sure it's too far North, but I really like the guys at Sears Trostel in Ft. Collins. Paxton and Austiin are good too, as the others have mentioned, if you feel like driving to Denver.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Our Denver area Lumberjock friend Bibb has had some very nice exotic lumber for sale.

You might drop him a line, perhaps he has something that will interest you, or I am sure he can help steer you to a good supplier for what you are looking for.

Good Luck
Trev


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

national wood products


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Woodcraft. Check online for the one closest to you.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

woodcraft is fine if you want to pay way more per bd/ft than what the lumber is worth. all the shops in town use national or paxton, i know, i work in a shop


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

Benjammin, It seems to me if your main concern is cost then use national or paxton. They carry your basic hardwoods. If you need the exotic hardwoods then Woodcraft has by far the better selection,dried,waxed and sealed stock. They do cost more but then you get what you pay for. Hope you enjoy the springs and look forward to seeing some of your projects.


----------

